# Finally!



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Pic #1 Meet "Meana" The Queen! (edited)








Pic #2 Meet "Pac" The King of my 7 fish shoal (P. Nattereri) at about 4½-5 inches in Jan


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

so freakin awesome dude.....


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks alot! I'm so proud of my fishes color. I'm so glad I have a pic that showcases it!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have 2 almost that size,what are the other fishes size in your tank ???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

---Moved to "Photos and videos section---

Very nice fish mate !


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! He has and his mate have grown out to about 6 inches now. She is larger then he. My other 5 juvies are around 3 inches. It is amazing to watch them interact at such different sizes. The elders in the aquarium are very curious about them.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

How do submit for POTM?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Wallah Suriel said:


> How do submit for POTM?


Read HERE for POTM submissions


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Done & done! Thanks!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking red you got there!!...He rocks like a ICED EARTH concert!!...


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! More pics coming soon.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Iced Earth for the WIN.

Back on topic though. Your fish looks beastly and tough as nails. Love the eye color


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome looking natt!
i love the glimmer on his scales. these fish are truly some of the best looking freshwater fish


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome! he looks pretty elongated for a nat


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I actually measured them lastnight and this one is now at 7' and the female is around 7.5'

Both jet black with Golden Flakes right now!


----------

